
Perl6 Grammar for URI (RFC 3986) - draegtun
https://github.com/ihrd/uri/blob/master/lib/IETF/RFC_Grammar/URI.pm
======
draegtun
And ditto for IPV6:
[https://github.com/ihrd/uri/blob/master/lib/IETF/RFC_Grammar...](https://github.com/ihrd/uri/blob/master/lib/IETF/RFC_Grammar/IPv6.pm)

